# Enneagram and religions of the world



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

I thought it would be fun to match enneagram types to religions/philosophies. This is for entertainment purposes only and I'm not intending to upset anyone. Feel free to modify or add your own. 

1 & 3- Protestantism
2- Catholicism
4- Wicca
5- Atheism
6- Judaism
7- Agnosticism/New Age
8- Islam
9- Buddhism


----------



## letty (Jul 17, 2011)

This is interesting! 

I always think of Buddhism as a 5 religion: Buddha made observations about human nature and then gave logical steps in which to end suffering after deciding the cause of suffering. Of course, there is a lot of overlay of cultural context from the various places in which Buddhism bloomed, but the primary core of Buddhism seems very scientific, observation-based, and focused on the mind. 

Atheism seems like it could fit any of the numbers, as there are the aggressively materialist no-room-for-debate atheists as well as people who are simply uninterested in the concept of deity.


----------



## Manhattan (Jul 13, 2011)

There's a thread in the 5 forum on religion in which posters seem to be divided between being spiritual without being religious, religious, or agnostic. Very few are atheist.


----------



## Malak (Jun 29, 2011)

For Islam, not 8, and it depends on which trend:

For Salafis and Wahhabis: 1
For Ikhwanis and the community activitist trend: 3
For the Sufis and the scholar-driven base: 5


----------



## Malak (Jun 29, 2011)

Southern Baptists: definitely 1's too.


----------



## Fenrir317 (Jul 7, 2011)

I could see 8w7 being related to Laveyan Satanism in a way because its basic principles are self independence and control and many powerful people in the world practice Satanic logic in one way or another and some 8's strive for such power. That is probably just me though as I used to be very interested in that path even though I disagree with parts of it and don't truly embrace it. Then again I suppose any religion or belief system could be interpreted to fit any one of the Enneatypes. Most 8's that I've met though and myself as well seem to have strong atheistic tendencies or at least oppose organized religion and conformity. I myself see the God of the Abrahamic faiths to be a cosmic tyrant and a relentless despot and I refuse to submit to such a concept and would rather be damned to the ninth circle of Hell than exist only as a slave and a tool. Then again I suppose it could be said that God's personality in that view could be a Type 8 which makes sense because each person sees parts of themselves reflected in the concept of God which is quite the beautiful concept actually.


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

1. Islam
2. Catholic/Orthodox Christianity
3. Protestant Christianity
4. Occultism, Hermeticism, Gnosticism, Shamanism
5. Theravada Buddhism
6. Judaism, Traditional Tribal Religions, Ethnic Neo-Paganism
7. Wicca
8. Animism?
9. Hinduism, Mahayana Buddhism


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

o.o I don't appreciate being lumped into the same category with other sixes who fit the mold.

Buddhism works for me, because it allows me to counteract my own fearful tendencies, but I merely use the wisdom and don't practice any religion.

Plus I agree with the following:


Fenrir317 said:


> I myself see the God of the Abrahamic faiths to be a cosmic tyrant and a relentless despot and I refuse to submit to such a concept and would rather be damned to the ninth circle of Hell than exist only as a slave and a tool. Then again I suppose it could be said that God's personality in that view could be a Type 8 which makes sense because each person sees parts of themselves reflected in the concept of God which is quite the beautiful concept actually.


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

I'd say that the Abrahamic religions are most likely all type 1. Do as I say and as is right, or I'll roast you eternally in hellfire.

Buddhism is probably a 5 - 9 thing as it's about acting right and minimizing your needs. 

I agree with satanism being 8w7ish or CP 6ish.


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

I'd say that the Abrahamic religions are most likely all type 1. Do as I say and as is right, or I'll roast you eternally in hellfire.

Buddhism is probably a 5 - 9 thing as it's about acting right and minimizing your needs. 

I agree with satanism being 8w7ish or CP 6ish. 

I'm a "technically agnostic because any deism variation in a case of non sequitur and non falsifiable claim" and an anti-theist.


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

FreeBeer said:


> o.o I don't appreciate being lumped into the same category with other sixes who fit the mold.
> 
> Buddhism works for me, because it allows me to counteract my own fearful tendencies, but I merely use the wisdom and don't practice any religion.


Hi, fellow secular Buddhist. You're 4-fix is showing! :tongue:


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Mulberries said:


> I thought it would be fun to match enneagram types to religions/philosophies. This is for entertainment purposes only and I'm not intending to upset anyone. Feel free to modify or add your own.
> 
> 1 & 3- Protestantism
> 2- Catholicism
> ...


Funny I'm a 2 and was raise catholic , however I'm now agnostic as to my husband is a 5 and he's an atheist a close friend of mine is a 9 and she's Buddhist, quite sure it's a coincidence but funny !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

TaylorS said:


> Hi, fellow secular Buddhist. You're 4-fix is showing! :tongue:


\o yo! ^^; I guess it is showing haha.


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

I have only yesterday mailed an explanation to someone detailing how in terms of Christianity the 9 is both the alpha and omega of creation and returning to God, the three is the grace of God's word being sent and received by humans and the 6 is the grace of forgiveness of sin. The other points on the enneagram are the octave of man as it unfolds.

But, i should add that this is based on Gurdjieff's use of the enneagram, not Ichazo/Naranjo's


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Doesn't this largely depend on the religious denomination? Religious practice is more nuanced than this. One could equally argue that the New Testament argues 9 rhetoric as much as one can argue that the Old Testament argues 1 rhetoric. But anyway, for shits and giggles I need to associate Scientology with 3 here.


----------

